# Conditions not to favorable to fish Flamingo? ... Look inland!



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Now that's a fresh water grand slam. Nice catches!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice.

That's one of the larger chain pickerel I've seen.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Really cool


----------



## KennyStCyr (Sep 9, 2011)

You are right, conditions were not favorable. Great report, looks like a fun day!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> Nice.
> 
> That's one of the larger chain pickerel I've seen.


Yeah, plus that's the only pickerel I've ever seen besides the Florida Aquarium. Nice job!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

> > Nice.
> >
> > That's one of the larger chain pickerel I've seen.
> 
> ...



We have actually caught the chain pickerel more often than not. A short lived fight, they hit hard and then submit within 15 to 20 seconds. Still they are fun to add to the catch.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

very nice report. Love the scenery, where is that?


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

> very nice report.  Love the scenery, where is that?



Thanks. Where? ... one of the many canals west of Miami in the Glades.


----------

